# A "Rocky" return!



## ed4copies (Apr 19, 2011)

After the MPG, we stopped at the house, dropped the trailer in the driveway and proceeded directly to the office where we processed orders for Exotics until nearly midnight.

Went back to the house and took the suitcases up to the bedroom.  As I walked up the stairs, I noticed a hole in the wall.  Now, we are not known for being meticulous in our housekeeping, but a HOLE was NOT there when I left. 

A little background---I have a hole in the exterior fascia board on the second floor--we have been aware of a squirrel making our attic his (or her) home for the past several weeks.  But, until the weather breaks, the local carpenters will not replace the boards, so evicting the squirrel seemed useless, since he could return easily (NO, I am NOT going to climb a ladder to the second story and fix the hole--that's how old guys fall off ladders).  NOW, it appears he (or she) decided to explore the HOUSE while we were gone.

So, I went to the shop and, rather quickly, fashioned a "hole repair piece" and screwed it over the newly added aperture (about 3" square).

Upon examination, it is clear the little critter climbed on my roll top desk and across the chest of drawers in our bedroom, so I have not been certain whether he is trapped IN the HOUSE or back to his "attic home".

But, I'm afraid Rocky and I must part.  So, if anyone knows of a sure-fire way to gently evict one or more squirrels from the attic, please give input.

I have been told to try mothballs.  Which I will do--but all options are "on the table" after "house intrusion".  If he could make one hole, ............


IDEAS, PLEASE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 19, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> After the MPG, we stopped at the house, dropped the trailer in the driveway and proceeded directly to the office where we processed orders for Exotics until nearly midnight.
> 
> Went back to the house and took the suitcases up to the bedroom.  As I walked up the stairs, I noticed a hole in the wall.  Now, we are not known for being meticulous in our housekeeping, but a HOLE was NOT there when I left.
> 
> ...


I have several methods but none are "gentle".  What species of squirrel are we talking about? Red, Grey, etc.?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 19, 2011)

You could use a 12 gage but  remember a shotgun leaves more holes to patch.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 19, 2011)

Grey Squirrel(s).


----------



## JerrySambrook (Apr 19, 2011)

Hav-a harts and suet cake


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 19, 2011)

Landon,

"Gentle" is phase one.  IF I don't succeed, my son will progress to "non-gentle" and they will leave on tiny little "morgue carts".


----------



## alphageek (Apr 19, 2011)

Most of what I've heard requires trapping... mothballs, etc may deter some but live trapping is best... Don't poison (for the sake of finding a dead squirrel in you walls!!! eww!!)

As for hunters question.. In WI, its almost guaranteed to be a grey.  

Good luck Ed... (If it were me, I think I'd be calling a pro! because of my friends experience with one:  I had a friend go to Europe on vacation...  They had a squirrel break in, make a mess all over... and at some point died in their bed!!! Not what you want to come home to.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 19, 2011)

JerrySambrook said:


> Hav-a harts and suet cake



In the present planning phase, this is phase 2----after throwing mothballs all over the attic to repel the little buggers.(Phase 1)


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 19, 2011)

JerrySambrook said:


> Hav-a harts and suet cake


Agree, it is the only method I know that is "gentle".  Mothballs will discourage one from nesting in a small confined space but sounds like you have a "non confined" critter.  The live traps are not very expensive so that would be a good start.


----------



## wolftat (Apr 19, 2011)

you can always borrow a couple of my dogs, they love squirrels.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 19, 2011)

hunter-27 said:


> JerrySambrook said:
> 
> 
> > Hav-a harts and suet cake
> ...



They are even cheaper when I already own them.  I just don't expect "Rocky" to be stupid enough to stroll in and ignore the cage hitting his feet.


----------



## thewishman (Apr 19, 2011)

Will Exotics be offering new "grey squirrel" blanks in a few days. I'd like a couple of Sierra blanks, please.


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 19, 2011)

line the cage with wax paper and get a small bag of pet bedding from the local pet shop or go to the lathe and turn some cedar into shavings.  You are correct about the wire floor.  They love the bird suet so that is a great bait choice.


----------



## alphageek (Apr 19, 2011)

thewishman said:


> Will Exotics be offering new "grey squirrel" blanks in a few days. I'd like a couple of Sierra blanks, please.



Now thats a dangerous request...  Rodents can drive people a little crazy you know...  You could get a package containing sierra tubes, some pr, some catalyst and a dead squirrel.  Labeled as DIY grey squirrel blanks! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Boy! You Yankees know nothing about squirrel control

Have a heart squirrel trap and 1/4 pound Georgia Pecans. Done deal! Hey Mister, wanna buy some pee cans

Down here, we call 'em Hollywood Rat, same as a regular rat but with a good hair doo and a great press agent.


----------



## JerrySambrook (Apr 19, 2011)

Andy,
Know plenty about squirrel control.

In the last 5 years I have gotten over 200 with the air rifle.
Any other form of firing mechanism would be non-sporting in my opinion.

Of course, an Anschutz 8001 with target sights is darn darn darn accurate out to 50 meters.
The iron sights _might_ give them a little chance.




PenMan1 said:


> Boy! You Yankees know nothing about squirrel control
> 
> Have a heart squirrel trap and 1/4 pound Georgia Pecans. Done deal! Hey Mister, wanna buy some pee cans


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 19, 2011)

And, for the record, moth balls just make your house stink. It won't discourage a Hollywood Rat.


----------



## mick (Apr 19, 2011)

Ed, just put a full bird feeder inside the cage....the lil demons...er squirrels will go for it over anything else.


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Good for you, Jerry! Gambino .177 is the local choice here. Still very effective and not quite the dollar out lay as the Anshultz.

200 a season is a good count, EVEN in the pecan orchards! If you decide to come out of retirement, there's a job here for you!


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 19, 2011)

mick said:


> Ed, just put a full bird feeder inside the cage....the lil demons...er squirrels will go for it over anything else.



ROTFLMAO!!! Never really seen a "squirrel proof" birdfeeder!


----------



## leestoresund (Apr 19, 2011)

When we had them in our house I waited outside with a bow and arrow and when the little suckers head popped up it was a done deal.
Got about 5 one day.
A while later when doing some remodeling I found a squirrel skull. Embedded it in plastic.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 19, 2011)

Interesting thought!!  I could dangle a bird feeder type suet just out of reach from the roof---be great entertainment!!!


----------



## CaptG (Apr 19, 2011)

Have-a-hart live trap baited with peanut butter.  No need to worry about hiding the wire on the bottom of the trap.  I have relocated lots of the little buggers this way.  Grays and fox squirrels get relocated, reds, that another story.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 19, 2011)

*Small dogs*



wolftat said:


> you can always borrow a couple of my dogs, they love squirrels.


 
My experience is that dogs loving (to chase) and being able to catch are  feathers from different birds.  Besides how're your dogs going to get through that little bitty hole in the wall.  

Have-a-hart will work but hope that a) you only have one squirrel or b) squirrels are not as smart as rats.  

Set those traps for rats in the barn - caught rats the first night.  Caught rats the second night.  Didn't catch any rats after that.  Took them two days to find out when their friends went in, they didn't come out.


----------



## PR_Princess (Apr 19, 2011)

Still don't have him yet......


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 19, 2011)

That is a fat a$$ squirrel.


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 19, 2011)

I know that squirrel! His name is Bubba!


----------



## pjense2002 (Apr 19, 2011)

what you need to do is post an add on craigs to offer to feed someones reticulated python for free give it a week and remove python


----------



## low_48 (Apr 19, 2011)

I thought in 3 pages of squirrel comments, someone would have a Boris and Natasha comment. Or where is moose and squirrel? Nope? Please no violence, these little guys were here before us. Live trap and relocate works very well.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 19, 2011)

low_48 said:


> I thought in 3 pages of squirrel comments, someone would have a Boris and Natasha comment. Or where is moose and squirrel? Nope? Please no violence, these little guys were here before us. Live trap and relocate works very well.



Well, maybe, but I don't see their names on the mortgage, so until they pay rent, they SHALL BE EVICTED!!!

(Hopefully not killed)


----------



## oops99 (Apr 19, 2011)

step #1 Hav-a-hart baited with suet and peanut butter. Catch critter.

step #2 32 gallon trashcan filled with water. Insert trap into can and bathe critter under water for 5-10 minutes.

step #3 Empty and rinse trap, celebrate with a beer or your favorite beverage.

Problem solved.


----------



## phillywood (Apr 20, 2011)

Ed, I have a miniature Schnauzer dog, he loves to chase and one time almost caught one of those suckers and, but this last year they ate all of my pears to the point that wife thought I played a prank on her and gave them pears away. BTW, those buggers are very smart too. I would say try the traps or the other thing you can do is put soem tar on a baking sheet and in the middle put some nuts and watch them get stuck, of course you want to have a camera handy to film them and send it to the AFV to win money since they have not been paying the rent.


----------



## JohnU (Apr 20, 2011)

"Oops"  I like that three step plan. Lol. In my neck of the woods peanut butter and sunflower seeds work for just about everything.  Even an occasional ear of corn or biscuit will work.  They didn't mind chewing and climbing through the hole, the trap won't bother them.  Good luck!   ( and I do have a nice recipe involving barb-b-q, red wine and lightly browned flowered and seasoned squirrel - from my younger, hang out with friend, get drunk and eat anything- days.)


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Nah*



low_48 said:


> I thought in 3 pages of squirrel comments, someone would have a Boris and Natasha comment. Or where is moose and squirrel? Nope? Please no violence, these little guys were here before us. Live trap and relocate works very well.


 Now that squirell ain't no where's near as old as Ed - Ed was there first.


----------



## ctubbs (Apr 20, 2011)

#8 shot in 12 gauge, Sharp skinning knife, lightly flowered, fried in lard in cast iron skillet.  Flower in drippings, some water or milk (your choice), biscuits, cold bear.  No more squirrels and a good meal.

KY recipe for invading squirrels.
Charles

PS:  Be sure he has his eyes closed before trying to skin.  DAMHIKT Please.


----------



## KenV (Apr 20, 2011)

Live trap followed by "Burgoo"


----------



## Curly (Apr 20, 2011)

Aw come on Ed you must have a dust collector!!! 

Pete


----------



## jaywood1207 (Apr 20, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> low_48 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought in 3 pages of squirrel comments, someone would have a Boris and Natasha comment. Or where is moose and squirrel? Nope? Please no violence, these little guys were here before us. Live trap and relocate works very well.
> ...




Release far far away from home.  They have a habit of returning if not taken too far.


----------



## mredburn (Apr 20, 2011)

Dawn,
 I dont think that causing him to die from hardening of the arteries or congestive heart failure from over eating is the best plan.


----------



## altaciii (Apr 20, 2011)

You know, Ed, seven years ago my attic was invaded by a swarm of honey bees.  We had the damndest time having them evicted, but got it done with minimum damage to the exterior of the house. That was fine and dandy and seemed to me to be just another wonderful expense of being a homeowner.  We believed the bee removal was the last we would see of any home invaders as such. It wasn't 2 weeks before the squirrels found out about it though.  After discovering the squirrels and wondering why they decided to gnaw a hole in the roof, we decided to do some investigating.  Being in the late autumn of my life, like Ed, grandpa doesn't climb above one step due to the same fear he mentioned above. So the job fell to the lOML. Man was she mad. Unbeknownst to us the bees it seems had spent a lot more time in our wall then we thought. There was a honeycomb 2ft by 6ft in between the studs and sheet rock and a portion of the interior wall had to be taken apart and redone to remove the comb. Thats what attracted them to my attic. I have replaced the facia twice and the damn things keep returning. the more I see the more I get frustrated. THEY WON'T GO AWAY! I have resorted to shooting the bastards but they still find their way back in. AAARRRRGGGGGGGG!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 20, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> JerrySambrook said:
> 
> 
> > Hav-a harts and suet cake
> ...



When the attic gets nice and warm later this summer, you will enjoy the nice sweet aroma of camphor..... DAMHIKT.... :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Geppetto (Apr 20, 2011)

*+1 for Peanut Butter*



CaptG said:


> Have-a-hart live trap baited with peanut butter.  No need to worry about hiding the wire on the bottom of the trap.  I have relocated lots of the little buggers this way.  Grays and fox squirrels get relocated, reds, that another story.



I once had the exact same problem with a chipmunk.  It only took about 20 minutes to lure him out with peanut butter.


----------



## Don Wade (Apr 20, 2011)

A ggo cat


----------



## Don Wade (Apr 20, 2011)

good cat


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 20, 2011)

Spray coyote urine up there.. That makes them panic and leave but you still need to close point of entry. Or..get tray of water and add fly dust to it. Won't just kill them, you will find the bodies right next to the water so u don't have to worry about them dying where you can't find them. Get fly dust at any farm store..farmers use it on horses and cattle like a de-licer. And as grampa used to do...hang dead bodies outside for other squirrels to see. They aren't dumb...they get the message. He used to put the coons along the fences and that worked good at keeping them out too.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Chipmonks are not squirels*



Geppetto said:


> CaptG said:
> 
> 
> > Have-a-hart live trap baited with peanut butter. No need to worry about hiding the wire on the bottom of the trap. I have relocated lots of the little buggers this way. Grays and fox squirrels get relocated, reds, that another story.
> ...


 
Chipmonks are fairly easy to catch.  We had squirrels in the attic once and they stayed for about a year, maybe two.  Worst part was they were not too quiet running around early in the morning and after we went to bed at night.  They eventually left and we resided the house and shut off their entrances and they never returned to the house.  

However shooting them didn't do it (I am more than a fair hand with a shootin' iron - at least I was - haven't done any shooting in 20 years or so), they all had relatives who would come to the funeral and then stay.


----------



## MarkD (Apr 20, 2011)

Hopefully we'll be seeing squirrel skin blanks on www.exoticblanks.com in the near future!


----------



## KenV (Apr 20, 2011)

MarkD said:


> Hopefully we'll be seeing squirrel skin blanks on www.exoticblanks.com in the near future!



I understand those little skins are a booger to cure and tan --  but we could have a new line of tactile pens if they were tanned with the hair on.

Might be interesting to have a "pettable pen" in the hand.


----------



## mredburn (Apr 20, 2011)

Why did you use moth balls? WOuldnt putting pr blanks that were in the curing stage do just as well? I understand that stuff is pretty potent.  Is this THread going to go the way of  Caddy SHack? 
When I had a rental that had rats invade it, (there was an 84year old woman living in it) after they trapped the rats, they sprayed around the now closed entrances with pepper spray to keep them from trying to get back in.


----------



## alphageek (Apr 20, 2011)

mredburn said:


> Why did you use moth balls? WOuldnt putting pr blanks that were in the curing stage do just as well? I understand that stuff is pretty potent.  Is this THread going to go the way of  Caddy SHack?
> When I had a rental that had rats invade it, (there was an 84year old woman living in it) after they trapped the rats, they sprayed around the now closed entrances with pepper spray to keep them from trying to get back in.



If there is a squirrel in the princesses castle, it must already be immune to PR or it would have been dead by now


----------



## tbroye (Apr 20, 2011)

Chased a mouse around the house last night.  LOML was freaking out.  All my 3 cats wanted to was play with.  The dogs looked at it and walked away.  I dispatched it with the end of a broom stick.  Had to make LOML stop feeding Squirrels, one of my dogs is allergic to Peanuts and would find the dropped ones and eat them and then a large vet bill.


----------



## ctubbs (Apr 20, 2011)

Tom, you are lucky to only have one mouse.  My bride's cats just love to bring in live love offerings to her and drop them at her feet.  So far, (knocking on wood) they have not brought in any of Mr. No Shoulders, but that is expected at any time.  The LOML simply can not kill them outright, so I get the priviladge of live capture and carry away to release.  How's that for pitiful?
Charles


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 20, 2011)

Our black lab Charlie is like the monster from Bugs Bunny when it comes to mice. 

I will love him, and pet him, and  squeeze him, and hug him, and call him George......  My last George don't move no more.


He will stalk mice and play with them until they are rather wet and flat. I'm not sure of the COD, could be heart failure, drowning in the drool, or the squishing in the mouth to keep them from running off.


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 20, 2011)

Squirrel!!!!!


----------



## JerrySambrook (Apr 20, 2011)

PR_Princess said:


> Still don't have him yet......



And I thought you said there would never be a picture of you on the IAP!!!:beat-up:


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 20, 2011)

by the way Ed, I even warned you a month ago about the squirrel, but you obviously didn't listen.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=78017&highlight=squirrel&page=2

Post #20.:wink:


----------



## tbroye (Apr 20, 2011)

In the neighborhood where I live we have a bigger problem with RATS. Lot of Asian immigrants who raise chickens and other fowl. The food bedding, and other things attract Rats and we get them more ofter than mice. They also like to raise Pigeons (rats with wings) The city allows it so we are stuck with the problem. For Rats we use traps . Pigeons, my neighbors and I use pellet rifles and shoot them on site. We used to beable get doctored grain to feed them but that has been outlawed by PETA or whoever. When we compain the city says get a fake Owl to put on the roof, that scares them for about 2 days, then the Pigeon try to mate with it, Makes it  easier to get them though.


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 20, 2011)

tbroye said:


> In the neighborhood where I live we have a bigger problem with RATS. Lot of Asian immigrants who raise chickens and other fowl. The food bedding, and other things attract Rats and we get them more ofter than mice. They also like to raise Pigeons (rats with wings) The city allows it so we are stuck with the problem. For Rats we use traps . Pigeons, my neighbors and I use pellet rifles and shoot them on site. We used to beable get doctored grain to feed them but that has been outlawed by PETA or whoever. When we compain the city says get a fake Owl to put on the roof, that scares them for about 2 days, then the Pigeon try to mate with it, Makes it  easier to get them though.



Time for a new hobby.

Falconry.

No more pigeons.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 20, 2011)

*My esperience*

with pidgeons is that they don't need anybody to raise them. I had about a dozen that took up residence in my barn once. Living in the country I had no problem getting rid if them but I have no idea from wence they came. Rats are around all farms as near as I can tell and I'm not sure there is a way to get rid of them where they don't come back. Around dusk in my barn I got a lot of target practice.


----------



## penhead (Apr 20, 2011)

Personal preference and add's to entertainment also:

http://www.tooshocking.com/videos/6323/Squirrel_Slingshot_Catapult


----------



## Fred (Apr 20, 2011)

ctubbs said:


> #8 shot in 12 gauge, Sharp skinning knife, lightly flowered, fried in lard in cast iron skillet. Flower in drippings, some water or milk (your choice), biscuits, *cold bear*. No more squirrels and a good meal.
> 
> KY recipe for invading squirrels.
> Charles
> ...


 
Charles ... where do you get your cold bear these days?

As for squirrels and other invading hoards of creatures what you need is a cat ... get a big one and turn her/him loose in the house. Your squirrel problem might disappear rather quickly. All that is left is a fatter cat looking for their next meal. :biggrin:


----------



## randyrls (Apr 20, 2011)

penhead said:


> Personal preference and add's to entertainment also:
> 
> http://www.tooshocking.com/videos/6323/Squirrel_Slingshot_Catapult




That is Hysterical!!!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:  I laughed so hard, my wife asked if I was OK?

PS   I'd trade a squirrel problem for the problem we have right now!  BEARS!

At least squirrels will not eat you!


----------



## glen r (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey, be nice to the squirrel, he needs a home too.  I had a pet red squirrel for about 6 years when I was a kid.  I found him in a combine cleaner when getting the machine ready for harvesting.  He was about the size of a week old mouse and I fed him milk with an eyedropper for about 2 weeks and then slowly switched him to grain type food and ate everything except meat.  He would run to his cage to eat because he knew no one would bother him there.  The one thing he was good at was forecasting the weather.  After cleaning his cage I used rough paper towels for him to shred and use as bedding.  If he made his nest and slept inside of it the weather would be miserable for the next day or two.  If he shredded the paper and slept on top of the pile the weather next day would be nice.

They can be a big nusiance if not controlled.  Using a 22 with the buckshot type end gets rid of them without damaging the building or making too much noise.


----------



## lcpensmith (Apr 21, 2011)

I'd go with a trap too.  Good luck!!

Wayne


----------



## TomW (Apr 21, 2011)

penhead said:


> Personal preference and add's to entertainment also:
> 
> http://www.tooshocking.com/videos/6323/Squirrel_Slingshot_Catapult



Control C, control V..... hilarious.  I chased one with garden hose earlier this week.  Now where did I put that surgical tubing???

Tom


----------



## glycerine (Apr 22, 2011)

workinforwood said:


> Spray coyote urine up there.. That makes them panic and leave but you still need to close point of entry. Or..get tray of water and add fly dust to it. Won't just kill them, you will find the bodies right next to the water so u don't have to worry about them dying where you can't find them. Get fly dust at any farm store..farmers use it on horses and cattle like a de-licer. And as grampa used to do...hang dead bodies outside for other squirrels to see. They aren't dumb...they get the message. He used to put the coons along the fences and that worked good at keeping them out too.


 
Now, if you can just coax a coyote into your house and get him to pee in that darn hole!!


----------



## Lenny (Apr 22, 2011)

A few years ago ..... well ... many years ago now ... geez .... I had cut holes in our soffits for ventalation but hadn't yet got the vent grills installed. Saw a squirrel running across the ridge and figured he was looking for a Winter home. Grabbed the air rifle, gave it a few pumps and plucked him off the ridge. My wife and daughter weren't too happy with me for a few days.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 22, 2011)

*Hmmmmmm*



randyrls said:


> penhead said:
> 
> 
> > Personal preference and add's to entertainment also:
> ...


 
I knew that North Eastern PA around Wayne, Pike and Monroe counties were having more bears wandering about than they will ever need but I didn't realize that they were a problem as far south as Harrisburg.

When I was growing up in Wayne County, there were some bears but even a lot of deer hunters (me included) never saw one in the woods then they got to where folks in my home town were having them visit a lot more often then they wanted them to.  My cousin had land that backed up to some state gamelands and they were a real bother to him.  He couldn't leave anything outside that smelled remotely like food or they'd be at it.


----------



## bitshird (Apr 22, 2011)

This has been some funny stuff, I really liked the Squirrel a pult  My wife actually feed the damned things. but that's OK she feeds me too.


----------

